# moldy paint



## james7 (May 26, 2014)

I have a five gallon bucket of paint that I mixed and used last fall when the weather was still nice. It has been stored in my basement throughout the winter. Upon opening it I find a thick layer of white mold on the surface and mold growing on the lid. Can any of this paint be used if I take the mold off the top? Do you have any advice for me, other than adding some mold retardant into the paint next time? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I never use paint that's questionable. I personally would toss it and by paint that I know is of good quality. Much cheaper than putting on a bad product and having to deal with that and then putting new on over it after a failure.

As far as advice for next time, does your basement get below freezing? Paint usually does ok stored for a little while at a reasonable temperature but if it's left in extreme temps, it doesn't work as well.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

james7 said:


> I have a five gallon bucket of paint that I mixed and used last fall when the weather was still nice. It has been stored in my basement throughout the winter. Upon opening it I find a thick layer of white mold on the surface and mold growing on the lid. Can any of this paint be used if I take the mold off the top? Do you have any advice for me, other than adding some mold retardant into the paint next time? Thanks in advance.


Are you a painting contractor?


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

He MUST be, a painting contractor, Trade: painting


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

How thick is the mold?


----------



## james7 (May 26, 2014)

rselectric1 said:


> Are you a painting contractor?




I am licensed as a general contractor, but we do a lot of painting, both interior and exterior. We do not keep any inventory so when doing jobs, we buy what is needed and rarely store any leftover paint. I have stored some paint before in my basement, but have never had it go moldy, not the least bit, and of course have never seen anything like this, nor have I ever heard of any mold like this occurring. I have even stored paint for a year or two, or even three, and have never come across a mold problem before, which is why I am asking. I am not one to throw things away, and hate to throw away about $100 of paint. I guess it is the frugal workingman in me. LOL

My basement does not go anywhere near freezing as it is always the warmest part of the house in the winter, probably because that is where the gas furnace that heats the house is located. I am well aware that freezing temperatures can ruin paint.

The mold is white in color and is about a half inch thick layer on the entire top of the paint. There are also big round white mold spores growing on the inside of the lid of the bucket.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Can you take pictures? I don't have anything helpful to offer, I'm just interested in a weird thing.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm surprised it has mold already, I open cans all the time that several years old with no issues. May have been due to air getting to it with high humidity. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

james7 said:


> I am licensed as a general contractor, but we do a lot of painting, both interior and exterior.


:thumbsup:

It's customary here to put up an intro in the introductions section.

We get a LOT of DIY's and homeowners that simply want to save a buck by picking the brains of the pros.


----------



## james7 (May 26, 2014)

rselectric1 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> It's customary here to put up an intro in the introductions section.
> 
> We get a LOT of DIY's and homeowners that simply want to save a buck by picking the brains of the pros.




Sorry, I didn't know. If anyone (contractor, homeowner, DIYer) wants to pick my brains, I will be more than happy to impart as much knowledge as possible.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Zero VOC paint?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

dump it
don't chance it


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Wow. I've store paint (mine) for years and never had a problem.
But I must admit, I don't know much about the new formulations.


----------



## Ben Paul (Feb 15, 2014)

If you use the paint somewhere you are immediately introducing mold into that persons house. No matter how well you scrape it off it will still be in the paint. Any mold that can aggressively grow in a relatively short period of time I would not want in my house.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

james7 said:


> Sorry, I didn't know. If anyone (contractor, homeowner, DIYer) wants to pick my brains, I will be more than happy to impart as much knowledge as possible.


You miss the point of this site. It isn't to help HO's or DIYer's, not that anyone of us wouldn't, most are also signed up at the DIYCHATROOM as well and help them out there.

This site is for contractors. It's curious that you are a general but listed yourself as a painter. Seems fishy to me. It also seems fishy that you would even need to ask if it's okay to use moldy paint. While the mold may be on the surface you can guarantee that it's also in the mix. I don't know, but common sense would tell you that you don't want to go and paint mold on anyone's walls.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If you cracked a sandwich open at lunch & it was moldy....

What would you do with it?....:whistling

Same with the paint....:laughing:

I'm talking what a NORMAL guy would do.......:thumbsup:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I have run into mold in paint, left it in the sun to dry out then tossed it. I thought it was a Guam thing, I had never heard of it till I came here. Definatly not related to freezing.
Cheers, Jim


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

griz said:


> If you cracked a sandwich open at lunch & it was moldy....
> 
> What would you do with it?....:whistling


Depends on how hungry I am 



griz said:


> I'm talking what a *NORMAL* guy would do.......:thumbsup:


What did you call me?? :laughing:

Anywho...Just toss the paint and save yourself the aggravation that WILL come from using it.


----------

